# Range for Slings



## Shreddies (Jan 27, 2014)

I know it would vary depending on the weight of the ammo used and length of the sling and so on. But, does anyone know how far (in general) a slingstone could be shot and still be effective for hunting and early warfare?


----------



## stephenspower (Jan 27, 2014)

Gladwell discusses the capabilities of the sling at (magnificent) length in the David and Goliath chapter of his new book. Personally, that was the only chapter I found compelling, and I've read every word he's written, so I'm predisposed to like his stuff.


----------



## Hagan (Jan 27, 2014)

The answer is about 100-300 feet depending on the proficiency of the user, the length of the leather thong (typically between 10 and 18 inches) wind conditions etc, and the design of the 'bullet' (rough stone vs smoothed) and so on.  This is largely based on the accuracy of the user as well, anything above 80 feet requires a lot of practice and skill to get further distances.

A sling is a force multiplier, based on the strength and agility you transfer into the weapon as it spins, multiplied by the length of the cords holding the pouch where the bullet sits.  The 'knack' to getting greater range comes in the trajectory the bullet is thrown.

A competent, proficient user, throwing at an elevated trajectory can reach around 350 feet on average with a sling.  This is all based off an old discussion I had with a Medieval Enthusiast I met at college (Also a mathematician who liked to discuss/bore us with discussions like this.  He played Dragonlance, he was a Kender named Bob.)


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 27, 2014)

Like many ranged weapons, the strength of the sling was the mass volley. The Slinger didn't have to be that accurate, just hit a group/horde opposing them.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 28, 2014)

What CupofJoe said. Puts me in mind of Alexander using slingers at Gaugamela. They were there simply to keep the enemy occupied while he shifted forces.

The lone slinger, David aside, would be an iffy proposition. If I wanted to use one in a kind of sharpshooter or assassin role, I think I'd pump him up with some magic.


----------

